# Hole Ate Through PacMan Frog!



## bugzthecham (Dec 7, 2020)

Warning, graphic!

When searching on the internet for "Do superworms eat reptiles" or "Will a superworm eat a hole through my frog" the only answers are no and that superworms eating through reptiles is a myth. I had a young pacman frog for several months, he was growing and seemed to be doing fine. A couple days ago, I went to look at him and found him dead with a hole chewed straight through his head. The only things in the tank with him were superworms and some small pinhead crickets for feeding. The hole in his head is about the size of a superworm and this seems the only explanation for his unfortunate death. Any other experiences with superworm killing reptile?

fyi. it looks like the pacman ate the superworm first. then the superworm ate its way out over 2 days because I noticed him acting weird.


----------



## bugzthecham (Dec 7, 2020)

*Pictures of Pacman*


----------



## bugzthecham (Dec 7, 2020)

*Picture*

https://photos.app.goo.gl/VyeHpYK4R4k32UtMA


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Assuming the worm was alive i would of thought he’d spit it out.. Maybe he died then one took to eating him?... 
Poor thing either way  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayfem (Feb 19, 2021)

I heard some people usually break the jaw of a superworm or mealworm before feeding just incase this happens. Maybe something that might be useful in the future though. I'm sorry about your frog, it's always sad to lose an animal.🙁


----------

